# Oakland County, Michigan Seeking Subs And Operators



## ParksLandscaping (Jul 30, 2000)

Most all of our work is in Madison Heights, Troy, Rochester/Rochester Hills, Bloomfield Hills, Auburn Hills, and Lake Orion. I am seeking a few more subs as well as some truck and loader operators. PM me or call me on my cell phone at 248-765-7844.

David A. Parks


----------

